# Help! My cockatiel vomited



## ljc99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am a relatively new bird owner and have had Tiki for about six weeks. He is acting fine but he threw up twice tonight, once after eating new millet I bought.

I can't find an avian emergency vet near me. All the clinics have just regular vets. Can I wait until the morning or should I take him in now. I am nervous. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I would go in the morning to an avian vet so he can get a thorough evaluation. Around here a dog/cat vet who sees few birds in their practice wouldn't be able to do much other than perhaps give something to "settle his stomach" which isn't useful. An avian vet would take blood if needed for labs (you want someone who's experienced with birds to do this) along with doing an exam.

Feel better little bird!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If he is doing ok now then I would just watch him for now and go in the morning like tielbob said. If he looks like he is doing worse then I would maybe start calling around the emergency hospitals within the 5-40 minute drive range and asking if they take in parrots.

Do his droppings look normal right now? How old is Tiki? If he is a young bird and hasn't eaten millet often then he might have eaten it too fast and thrown it back up. If my 'tiel hasn't eaten millet for a long time she will eat it too fast when I give it to her again and will end up with a piece of millet in her droppings or one time she vomited it back up. What was the other thing they vomited after?

If you have any avian probiotics they might help settle the stomach a little bit.


----------



## ljc99 (Jan 4, 2015)

He is around 4 months old. I decided to hold off until the morning as he is exhibiting no other symptoms. He is chirping and playing like always and went to sleep. I will get up in a few hours and check on him.

The only different today was I gave him another brand of millet. I don't know if that has anything to do with it.

He went to sleep on his perch and was beak grinding right before bed.

Thanks for the replies. I am also not sure if he vomited or regurgitated. It seemed undigested and I saw a seed.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Regurgitation is sort of controlled and clumped together. Vomiting is uncontrollable and it's individual seeds.

I am going to guess he ate too quickly and it all came back up. Jaid did it when he was a baby


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If he is that young then I think that eating the millet too fast or that it tasted weird could be the reason for the second time he vomited. He could still be getting used to new foods and some he could have a bad response to. He might just have an upset stomach from these new things. 
There are some types of millet that are just yucky to parrots. One time I bought a brand called millet bites I think and it smelled kind of off. Kiwi would not touch it after one bite and I tried a bit. It tasted very old with a hint of pesticide to it, like bug spray. I only got her the bags of millet like healthy select after that because it was a waste of money when she is so picky and the bites were gross! :lol:

If it was undigested and you saw seed then it would be vomiting I'd think especially if he shook his head and they were flung around.


----------



## ljc99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I wanted to give an update. I took Tiki to my avian vet today. She thought it was from bad food. She had me throw away the food and get new food. She also said I should buy some pedialyte in the fruity flavors which I did. Once he started drinking, the then started eating. So far today he is able to keep food down with no problem. She also said he may sleep more for today and the next day which he is.

Thanks to all those who responded and helped me. This is my first bird so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Did she mean the millet or his regular food? Was it like spoiled? I hope you can get a refund from the pet store for the food!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad Tiki is doing better


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am glad too.


----------

